
Google App Engine community support is moving to Stack Overflow - rbanffy
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-appengine/Z6XN_64cA7w/Jf1OcUK4cF0J
======
batista
While Stack Overflow might be better than the current support situation for
GAE, this is not a move that says: "Google really cares about GAE users".

